# New red S-Line TT Pics.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

40 more pics in this: *Gallery.*

Hans.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

now I like that combo 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Is that real or a scale model?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Its looks like a scale model 

Looks stunning. Photo 39 of the slideshow shows 6 or 7 of the colours side by side.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

That red one looks almost toy-like!

Picture of 'condor-green' on image 39.

Donald


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

DonaldC said:


> That red one looks almost toy-like!
> 
> Picture of 'condor-green' on image 39.
> 
> Donald


Ho ho. My dealer wasn't too impressed when I say we had re-christened it that. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't like the s-line spoiler, at this picture you can see the sharp lines, anywhere else on the car are these sharp lines. they don't fit....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rather than taking photo after photo after photo [smiley=sleeping.gif] after photo of the red s-line he could have taken a few decent shots of the other coloured TTs.

Garnet red looks very nice.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Rather than taking photo after photo after photo [smiley=sleeping.gif] after photo of the red s-line he could have taken a few decent shots of the other coloured TTs.
> 
> Garnet red looks very nice.


Didn't Dotti makes this pictures???


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

hmm... Might have to change from the bicolours back to RS4s after seeing that... but then again I have five chuffin months so should hopefully see both in real life on phantom black


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The gleam on that red is outstanding. You can even see the reflection on the rear lights 8) . I noticed also how shiny the black one was in another thread.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

5 months???? By the time you will get you're car, half UK has one


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I also like the black ones. I'm happy i will get these also on my 2.0 TFSI. Because they're in the Pro-line pack which we have over here in the netherlands. Normaly they are only on the 3.2.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Rebel said:


> 5 months???? By the time you will get you're car, half UK has one


Aparently should be sooner than :cough: MR


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Why are the foglights more on the back on these pictures?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think the S-Line bodykit look Awesome with the carbon.
Only like to see 4 exhaust pipes 2 on both sides. :wink: 
And in the color Phantom Black of cause.

Hans.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance but what is S-Line? I cant tell a difference? thanks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman said:


> I think the S-Line bodykit look Awesome with the carbon.
> Only like to see 4 exhaust pipes 2 on both sides. :wink:
> And in the color Phantom Black of cause.
> 
> Hans.


And neon lights below the car, and one big "fast and furious" - spoiler on the back. Maybe some nice chrome-polish wheels, and a bimbo with big breast on the passenger seat.

Less is more, Hans

(except the breast ofcorse)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mysterio said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is S-Line? I cant tell a difference? thanks


S-line is for them, who have to much money and like to sponsor AUDI AG.
The car won't be faster with that front spoiler and carbon piece at the back.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> And neon lights below the car, and one big "fast and furious" - spoiler on the back. Maybe some nice chrome-polish wheels, and a bimbo with big breast on the passenger seat.
> 
> Less is more, Hans
> 
> (except the breast ofcorse)


Can tell your dutch and LOUD!  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some nice pics - i dont think the sline pack is strong enough. most non TT owners will not even notice the difference IMO.

Red is so nice.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > (except the breast ofcorse)
> ...


Ofcause. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Less is more


but the 4 exhaust pipes really looked cool  
at least in ones of the photoshopped pic posted here some time ago (which i can't find atm )


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> most non TT owners will not even notice the difference IMO.


i think if i'd parked a TTS next to a normal one of the same color i'd have to look on the plates as well. so yes, they could have done more, probably so much more as they'll do for the RS.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Less is more
> ...


Here you go. :wink:









Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It's only because he's silver, that's why the car looks great 

But where is the end with all those exhaust pipes? 6? 4 at each site? 8 ?
What's that thing what men got whith exhaust pipes???


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

If S-line/RS4 was available today I'd order....

I refuse to spend 30k on a car that has the same foglight design as the hyundai coupe 

But seriously, S-line looks good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We just like holes, bigger the better. Any holes a goal.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mark88 said:


> If S-line/RS4 was available today I'd order....
> 
> I refuse to spend 30k on a car that has the same foglight design as the hyundai coupe
> 
> But seriously, S-line looks good.


But at what cost? ie how much would you be prepared to spend on such a model and what performance/bhp/engine should it be?

34k for a TT is simply too much - its an Audi.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Here you go. :wink:


there was another one where someone also wanted to see a convertible photoshop from. and that non-convertible version of that pic is what i meant in the first place, but 4 pipes should be self-explanatory anyway i guess


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

mark88 said:


> If S-line/RS4 was available today I'd order....
> But seriously, S-line looks good.


I like the S-line bodykit but i'm not sure about the 9x19" RS4's.
I think the other optional 9x19" 2-piece wheels look better.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> But where is the end with all those exhaust pipes?


exactly at four, two on each side. well balanced and powerful 

edit: btw, is is already clear how the back of the TTS will look, exhaust-pipe-wise (if that word exists)?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

34K ....The MK2 is simply to cheap. after 1 year, you'll see it on every corner, and you wished you bought a Hyundai Coupe


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go. :wink:
> ...


Oh you mean the red TTS photoshop i have made. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The MK2 is simply to cheap. after 1 year, you'll see it on every corner, and you wished you bought a Hyundai Coupe


"hey, look, there! a hyundai!"
"where?!"
"aww, no. sorry, it's another TT..."


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

When do we start a topic with some nice silver MK2's? 
I can't see a red TT's anymore


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

"Hey look there's a Red TT"
-"where?"
" Over there, behind that other Red TT"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman :- Your doing a fine job of all the colours of the mk2 just ignore sulky Rebel and bring on more RED RED RED  :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i must admit that the silver version doesn't look that bad either, but at least with VW there was the problem that every production site had it's own color mix. they were all silver but did vary slightly but noticably in saturation, so it was unpredictable what exact color you'd get. dunno if audi does the same with the TT (or if there is already another site apart from GyÃ¶r).


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

I have ordered the bi colour alloys, which arent gonna be ready till november of course. but i think those wheels (rs4's?) look great, when are they gonna be available?
wat are peoples opinion on the wheels...........?
cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the panels get made and painted (in Necklarsum / Ingolstad?) before they arrive in GyÃµr (two dashes :wink: ) for assembly.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

mrmyagi said:


> I have ordered the bi colour alloys, which arent gonna be ready till november of course. but i think those wheels (rs4's?) look great, when are they gonna be available?
> wat are peoples opinion on the wheels...........?
> cheers


I went for theRS4s originally then changed to bi colours.... after seeing these pics im likeing the RS4s again - just need to see a set of bi's on a phantom to be 100%

Anyone know when you can change your spec up to incase i do go back to them?


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone got a full side on of this 








?


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

any will the rs4's be ready before november? wat price? and how big are they?


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

mrmyagi said:


> any will the rs4's be ready before november? wat price? and how big are they?


1. Aparently 
2. Â£1650 on 20T Â£750 on V6
3. 9Jx19 255/35 R19


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

mrmyagi said:


> any will the rs4's be ready before november? wat price? and how big are they?


They are 9x19" with 255/35ZR19" tyres.

Hans.


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

oh i am confused :? ......any more pics with the rs4's in there?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

RS 4's nice 8) - but the whole S-Line story is a non UK incentive to try to bring their sales figures into LINE :!: with the UK.

Disappointed at Audi's back-handed approach of our fellow European friends who also love the TT in trying to establish a whole 'look what your getting for your moneyâ€™ strategy, especially this early in itâ€™s life cycle.


----------



## arnoldlim (Aug 6, 2006)

i can only say one thing its stunning!

the best coupe for me...even if i have a choice between a cayman or a 911

i definetely will go for the TT mkII

Arnold


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Iceman strikes again! - pics 38, 39, 40 and 41 are not real pics


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Iceman strikes again! - pics 38, 39, 40 and 41 are not real pics


Based on what. :?

Hans.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I wish Audi would tell us when the S-Line kit will be available in the UK! I want it!!! :x


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Based on what. :?


Based on the fact that it's visually obvious! especially in pic 40 the lack of perspective shows that the same image has just been step and repeated.

I look at digitally enhanced images all day long it's part of my job and i've been doing it for over 20 years now. I dont mean to sound smug or big headed I just dont want you to feel as though i'm having a pop at you thats all.

All the other pics appear to be genuine and I might ad they are pretty stunning as well it's just the last four that someone has fiddled with.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll bet the Alpha in the background is quicker even with the s-line kit :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Iceman :- Your doing a fine job of all the colours of the mk2 just ignore sulky Rebel and bring on more RED RED RED  :wink:


Here you go girl. 










Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Frigging hell! The first RHD (read, proper) Mk2!! Well done that man.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman :- Your doing a fine job of all the colours of the mk2 just ignore sulky Rebel and bring on more RED RED RED  :wink:
> ...


WAW! . Looks absolutely stunning. Thank you Iceman  :-*

But will Toshy be tempted to change his mind yet again and have red?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im easily tempted.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


He should be. Go on Tosh go for it you know it makes sense :wink: be the shephard not the sheep


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I did order red to start with - but i'm sticking with silver as i've had two new Red TTs on the trot.

Becoming a fetish!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Its an Oxfordshire number plate. I live less than half a mile from the Audi garage, will have a snoop on the way home tonight.

Though the small print on the plate says Audi UK followed by the milton keynes post code, so probably unlikely to be the local dealer's.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I did order red to start with - but i'm sticking with silver as i've had two new Red TTs on the trot.
> 
> Becoming a fetish!


But red does suit you and your lovely rosie cheeks


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> But red does suit you and your lovely rosie cheeks


Another benefit of the V6 with its heated seats!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I did order red to start with - but i'm sticking with silver as i've had two new Red TTs on the trot.
> ...


He did say, be gentle!


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Its an Oxfordshire number plate. I live less than half a mile from the Audi garage, will have a snoop on the way home tonight.
> 
> Though the small print on the plate says Audi UK followed by the milton keynes post code, so probably unlikely to be the local dealer's.


Putting two posts together here ... another thread talked about seeing a RED TT in Milton Keynes. The plate is definetely Milton Keynes (MK14 5AN). So it wasnt a fantasy after all! Great photo, very smart in RED! (i've ordered Silver however!!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ezzie said:


> Its an Oxfordshire number plate. I live less than half a mile from the Audi garage, will have a snoop on the way home tonight.
> 
> Though the small print on the plate says Audi UK followed by the milton keynes post code, so probably unlikely to be the local dealer's.


All the VW/Audi press feet have Oxford reg's expect a lot of MkII's about soon with Oxford Regs


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The euphoria only lasted five minutes 

oh well good to see they have made it to these shores.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

bw64402 said:


> very smart in RED! (i've ordered Silver however!!)


Like most people will do, or black. :wink: 
But the color where i'm most interested in is *"Gluto Orange"*.
It is a Lamborghini kind of orange Color.
That with a black interior and orange stitching. 8)

Hans.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Its an Oxfordshire number plate. I live less than half a mile from the Audi garage, will have a snoop on the way home tonight.
> ...


Interestingly (or not as the case may be), the Milton Keynes Audi is located in Bletchley (i used to live close to it!), address is

Wayside Audi
3 Denbigh Road
Bletchley
Milton Keynes
Buckinghamshire
MK1 1DF

However, MK14 5AN is in fact the VW garage.

Volkswagon
John Langman
VW UK Ltd
Yeomans Drive
Blakelands
Milton Keynes
MK14 5AN

Hence one of the first RHD MK2 TT's in the country was registered at the VW garage.

Isn't that a bit odd?! _(recognisinig of course that they are part of the same group :wink_


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeomans Drive is the HQ for Audi UK, as well as VW. They just seem to have a VW showroom there, and no Audi one. The Audi sign is hidden round the right hand side of the building, if I remember correctly. I had a snoop round there a couple months ago in my desperation to see a MkII.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Yeomans Drive is the HQ for Audi UK, as well as VW. They just seem to have a VW showroom there, and no Audi one. The Audi sign is hidden round the right hand side of the building, if I remember correctly. I had a snoop round there a couple months ago in my desperation to see a MkII.


And now it all makes sense ... Thanks Karcsi :wink:

p.s. i wonder why they don't make the Audi advertising more pronounced?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I did order red to start with - but i'm sticking with silver as i've had two new Red TTs on the trot.
> 
> Becoming a fetish!


Don't worry I have had 5 red cars in a row  2 of them Audis. Its a sports car therefore it should be red 8) 8) 8) .

Why is there no Misano Red Audi?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jbell said:


> Its a sports car...


No, it's a sports coupe' or a sporty car. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jbell said:


> Don't worry I have had 5 red cars in a row  Why is there no Misano Red Audi?


Don't be greedy now  :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry I have had 5 red cars in a row  Why is there no Misano Red Audi?
> ...


Its wierd every time I go to buy a new car there is always a shiney red one sitting there and its just what I want :lol: :lol: :lol: but I'm not complaining, I shall just keep buying them 8)

There should be Misano Red don't you think?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

they have a dark pearl red - Garnet, but im not so sure. (on the colour)

MKII needs some nice strong colours the only nice ones are silver and red. Not sure about petrol anymore although i did originally like it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jbell said:


> There should be Misano Red don't you think?


We can't have too many misano's on the road now can we?  :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> they have a dark pearl red - Garnet, but im not so sure. (on the colour)


Garnet is the better looking red IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Petrol blue with bicoloured alloys ftw!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> they have a dark pearl red - Garnet, but im not so sure. (on the colour)
> 
> MKII needs some nice strong colours the only nice ones are silver and red. Not sure about petrol anymore although i did originally like it.


Don't like the Garnet Red looks too dull in the pictures but would probably be superb in sunlight although you would have to have cream leather to compliment it. Petrol is horrible it just looks crap IMHO, the dark colours don't show off the lines of the car at all.

Dotti you are of course correct we can't have too many Misano Red TT's out there :lol: :lol: :lol:

I saw a Misano RS4 yesterday looked superb 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## brianrees (Aug 9, 2006)

Red TT "S Line" in the photos seems to have a very nice looking splitter type front and rear valance,is this an option?????


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

brianrees said:


> Red TT "S Line" in the photos seems to have a very nice looking splitter type front and rear valance,is this an option?????


Yes it will be a S-Line bodykit option and it have real carbon parts.

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jbell said:


> Dotti you are of course correct we can't have too many Misano Red TT's out there :lol: :lol: :lol:


And of course Jbell there are not many like mine and your's either with the whole Red paint AND Red Interior  8) :wink:


----------

